# Chicken recipes of all sorts



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been doing more chicken cooking lately and thought it might be a good time to start recording some of the ones that I have tried / created lately.

If anyone wants to toss in some of their favorites as well - it would be very welcome!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/salsa-chicken-soup

Ingredients

1/2 pound boneless skinless chicken breasts, cubed
1 can (14-1/2 ounces) chicken broth
1-3/4 cups water
1 to 2 teaspoons chili powder
1 cup frozen corn
1 cup salsa
Shredded Monterey Jack cheese or pepper Jack cheese, optional

I add cumin and other veggies to make it a meal.

In a large saucepan, combine the chicken, broth, water and chili powder. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 5 minutes. Add corn; return to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 5 minutes or until chicken is no longer pink and corn is tender. Add salsa and heat through. Garnish with cheese if desired. Yield: 6 servings.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Leftover - Chicken and Spags

*Ingredients*

Approx. 5 chicken breasts cooked in a smoker or BBQ'd. Cooled and cubed
A handful (or so) of spaghetti noodles cooked, rinsed and cooled
2 cans of Campbells Cream of Chicken soup (or Cream of Mushroom or Cream of whatever soup that is on hand).
One can of water (to thin out the cream of soup) or chicken stock
Real butter or olive oil
Shredded cheese

*Directions*

In large baking pan (I use a stainless 9x13") spread out all the spaghetti noodles to at least a 1" cover (approx. half the depth of the pan).
Spread melted butter or olive oil over noodles. Stir well so that pan has some coating as well.
Spread cubed chicken over noodles
Mix soup / water / stock and pour over noodles.
Cover with tin-foil and bake at 350°F for 25 minutes / half-hour
Remove tin-foil, spread shredded cheese, turn on broiler and brown the cheese on the top.

*SideNotes:*

Chicken is either apple or cherry smoked, or, BBQ'd with a chicken BBQ-sauce.

I like a little extra spice, so, my cheese-choice is Kraft TexMex cheese with Habanero or Jalapeno peppers (whichever I have in my freezer that day).

Spag-noodles could be replaced with any kind of other noodle - macaroni or linguini or ...

Extra cheese can be baked in with the sauce and then the top-coating of cheese can still be added and browned.

Some vegetables can be cooked in with the sauce - mushrooms, green peppers, red-peppers, shredded carrots, etc.

Come up with your own alternates to my recipe and please share!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

BBQ - Check
Chicken - Check
Vegetables - Check
Pizza ... Huh??

*BBQ Chicken Pizza!*

*Ingredients - Crust:*

I like to use a sweet biscuit recipe for my pizza-crust. It is different from the norm, but, nice to work with.


2-cups flour
4-teaspoons baking powder
1/2-teaspoon salt
5-tablespoons lard / shortening / oil
3/4-cup milk (plus or minus a little)
Mix well till soft dough is created - spread on pizza-pan (or square pan or rectangular pan .. whatever fits in your BBQ)

Alternate could be pita-bread or any ready-made crusts

*Ingredients - The rest:*

Sweet Chicken-n-rib BBQ sauce
Sliced red onions
Sliced bell peppers
Diced Chicken (See leftovers from the Smoker-Chicken)
Pineapple
Shredded Cheese

Wood smoker chips (soaked in water).

*Directions:*

Brush thin layer of BBQ sauce onto the raw pizza crust. In stainless mixing bowl, place onions / peppers / chicken and then squirt some BBQ sauce over - mix very well. Spread evenly over pizza-crust. Sprinkle "just enough" cheese to lightly cover the meat and veggies. Place a large mouth drinking cup in the middle of the pizza and then spread a layer of pineapple around it to the edge of the crust. Remove the cup. Sprinkle heavy layer of cheese over the pizza.

Place in warmed BBQ (keep temperature as low as possible - between 325°F and 350°F) with the wood-smoker chips in a smoking-tray. Bake for approx. 25 minutes or till it is cooked through, that is, without being burned on the bottom.

Serve.


----------

